# 240 swap



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

hi im kind of new to the nissan scene and was hoping maybe you guys could possibly answer a question that i had. Im considering purchasing a datsun 510 and was a little stumped on what motor to drop in. Were the 89-94 240 motors a popular choice. considering the fact that i am on a budget and would like to spend as little as possible what would you guys recommend. keep in mind i do not want to sacrifice handling one bit and would also like some speed. thanks for your help.


----------



## David B (May 15, 2003)

They come with the same motor that is in the 240-280Z.

i have a 78 280 that I was redoing with an SR20DET. Unfortunately I haven't had time in over a year to work on it, but I have either a good Z engine or an SR20DET you could put in it.


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

David B said:


> *They come with the same motor that is in the 240-280Z.
> 
> *


cep in the 510 they forgot to put on cylinders 5 & 6!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

240z never came in 6 cylinder. It was a 4 banger.


----------



## David B (May 15, 2003)

NOPE the 240Z was a 6 cylinder!!!

Go to this link and count the plug wires, or just look up the specs. 

http://www.solace.net/240Z/

The Z 6cylinder was a copy of the Mercedes 2.8 litre engine.

Every 510 I have seen has the 6. I don't think everyone had upgraded and I know I read that the attraction to the 510 was that it had the same motor as the Z.

In any case I know the Z engine fits. I have a spare Z engine also. (spare SR20DET fits also)

I have a 280Z in pieces all over my garage!!!


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

Luckyjun, heres sth that might help

http://fiveoneoh.com/tech/tech.htm

2 articles on installing KA24 into a 510

and how everyone "did" ripped out the ole trusty L16 to put every imaginable powerplant in its place

http://www.datsuns.com/Tech/swaps/510/510swaps.htm

The L24 in the 240z is pretty much a L16 with 2 extra jugs


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

practically any engine will be able to fit into the S30 engine bay. they're huge! there's so much extra room with just the stock I6s in there. 

i have a '74 260Z and a '76 280Z.


----------



## David B (May 15, 2003)

The 13b rotary is a favorite swap into the 510


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Umm...510=L16(.4 litres per cylinder)240z=L24(.4litres per cylinder).510 Never had a L6,but the 240z(which was heavily based on the 510)had a stretched 510 engine(and a L24 6 is too long for the 510 engine bay).The L series engine is based on a old English Austin design that Datsun bought the rights to in the late 50's when they started producing a rebodied Austin A40 as the Datsun 310.They later added the "Mercedes clone" head to it when they came out with the 510.The last evolutionary step for this engine is the KA which is based on the old L series.Enough of the history lesson,on to engine recommendations!My first choice would be a SR20DET.Next up, I would go with a KA24DE.I'd stay away from larger engines since the 510 only weighs between 2050 and 2200 lbs.Going to a much heavier engine would kill the car's weight distribution and destroy some of it's handling charicteristics.Plus, both these engines have the potential for much more power than stock,and neither produces lots of low end torque which you don't want in such a light car anyways.The KA almost bolts in to the 510 chassis with the use of some spacers and a modified oil pan(although the Frontier pan MAY work-it's the only KA24DE rear sump pan made).The SR has a front sump cast aluminum pan and would be harder to do(but not impossible-it's a relatively popular swap).


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *.Plus, both these engines have the potential for much more power than stock,and neither produces lots of low end torque which you don't want in such a light car anyways.*


the SR20DET may not have that much low end torque, but the KA24 does! that's where it makes all its power. other than that, i agree entirely. the SR20DET would be the best for this application, but if you don't need all the power of a turbo the KA24DE can easily make lots more power than its stock 155hp especially if you don't mind giving up some of its abundant torque, and will cost you a lot less than the SR since the JDM lemmings think the SR swap is the only way to get more power.


----------

